# Why so quiet?



## sibbnchaz29 (Mar 28, 2012)

Hey.

I have been on here a few times in the past few years, and have noticed that its gone oh so very quiet in here....whats going on?


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin (Nov 1, 2007)

They are all on a ** group! Pm me if you want the details! 


CLP


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Pah, ******** takes over everything! There must be more of us that are still here?


----------



## sibbnchaz29 (Mar 28, 2012)

I like it on here....addicted to ******** also though lol.


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

I don't tend to post in this section as it was quiet when I started and also once I got past the 'how do lesbians get pregnant?' aspect, I tended to just migrate towards other parts of the board suitable to the treatment I was going through.  I imagine if I get to that point, the 'LGBT parenting' section would be more useful for me.

I agree with sarahsuperdork though, the permeation of ** into everything is annoying.  Obviously, people can do what they prefer but I like this board as it's as anon/open as you wish to make it rather than ** which is tied into your real name, unless you set up a separate account.


----------



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

The ** group was set up as so many of us had been talking for ages we wanted a facility to share pics of our children etc that wasn't open to the Internet in general. It probably has reduced traffic on here though tbh.


----------

